# Vehicles Tactics Course with Scott Reitz (New Hampshire)



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Vehicles Tactics Course with Scott Reitz and International Tactical Training Seminars

Duration: 3 days / 24 hrs

Overview
Subjects Covered in this Advanced Level Class:
- Shooting on the move - Team movement - Shooting from inside, into and around vehicles
- Shooting from a moving vehicle - Using a vehicle for cover - Advanced nighttime shooting
-Bullet performance on vehicles - Hostage resolution

Notes
Estimated Round Count: 750 Rounds

Equipment: Cleaned and oiled pistol at least 9mm in caliber, at least two magazines, sturdy nylon or leather belt or duty rig, body armor (recommended), holster and mag pouch, eye and ear protection, sturdy flashlight with spare batteries (preferably Surefire), 750 rounds factory ammo

TO ENROLL, or for questions on qualifications or any other info
Please contact ITTS at 310.471.2029 or email [email protected]

PLEASE BE SURE TO ENROLL THROUGH ITTS. DO NOT REGISTER THROUGH SIG SAUER ACADEMY.

ABOUT SCOTT REITZ, INSTRUCTOR: As a 30-year veteran of the L.A.P.D., Scott Reitz spent 26 years in the elite Metropolitan Division (SWAT, K-9, Mounted and High Risk deployment) with 10 years as an operator and instructor in S.W.A.T. For the latter portion of his career, he was the primary firearms/tactics instructor for the elite Metropolitan Division and responsible for all in-service training. During his career as a field officer with the Metropolitan Division, Scott was involved in 5 officer-involved shootings, all in policy with successful outcomes. Scott is an F.B.I. certified law enforcement instructor and has trained with SEAL Team 6, Delta and the F.B.I.'s HRT in counter-terrorist operations and participated in Recon Battalion anti-terrorist fleet training with the U.S. Marine Corp at Camp Pendleton. He also spent several years as an adjunct instructor for the Department of Energy's SRT-III training in New Mexico. Scott is a use of deadly force expert witness in police defense cases for the Superior and Federal Courts and works as a lecturer and consultant on high profile cases for law firms, the District Attorney's office and the U.S. Government. He is the head firearms instructor for International Tactical Training Seminars, Inc. (I.T.T.S.), a private firearms school in Los Angeles.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

One of the top LE instructors, just ask LACOPPER!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like fun but I'm sure it's out of my schedule and budget since you didn't list either.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's all the information I've got. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Their website:
http://www.internationaltactical.com/


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I've been to a bunch of training days put on by Scotty before he retired. He's amazing with a handgun. I highly recommend the class to those thinking about attending. Look him up on youtube, he's there on several episodes of, LAPD, Life On The Beat.


----------

